# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  The story so far (some more questions)

## lost

Right changed the lights to  a 24w t5 compact blue/white tube (thanks for the advice timo)and have used the old powerhead that was used to run the old 3 in 1 filter as a pump to give the tank more water circulation.Now its time to be looking at a  Protein Skimmer,as you can see there is not a lot of room at the back and being as the tank is not that big anyway i want to get one that hangs outside(thanks again gary and timo for the help on these) i would like to get one with its own pump insted of an air pump so will one fit or will i have to cut out the back of the tank? and lastly i am stuck as to what sort of condensetion tray i can fit because of the shape of the tank any ideas thanks

----------

